

Burlesque – A message queue server in Go with an HTTP API - ytimoschenko
https://github.com/KosyanMedia/burlesque

======
mkonecny
Can someone explain the benefit of this over using a list in redis and using a
blocking pop. Only thing I can think of is that it uses HTTP so you may be
able to get around some port restrictions in your infrastructure, but that is
probably a very uncommon case.

~~~
localhots
This server was built for a specific purpose: storing huge amounts of critical
delayed job descriptions. Publishing and retrieving jobs is done via HTTP as
it's the easiest transport protocol for most stacks. KyotoCabinet database is
chosen for its capabilities to tune the speed and the size of the storage
depending on the nature of its data and the flow of the app.

